# Edge or Bolt



## jsgray (Jun 9, 2011)

I have 2 Bolts and 1 Comcast DVR. The Comcast DVR comes with the service package so I use that in the kitchen as this is the least used DVR that I have. My Bolts are starting to get old now and at times I have trouble as I think the harddrive in one of them is at it's end. I can upgrade the harddrive but I wonder is the Edge a better TV/DVR experience so much so that I should upgrade: Is it worth the money?


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

I would go with the Bolt, the Edge has some serious issues and as usual TiVo won't take responsibility unless they get a bunch of calls on the same issue. Either that or they don't want to admit the issues with the Edge. Also, the Bolt has 4 tuners (minimum) whereas the Edge only has 2 (minimum).

Keep Losing 30-Minute Buffer on Edge


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

lujan said:


> Also, the Bolt has 3 tuners whereas the Edge only has 2.


The Bolt has either 4 tuners or 6 tuners depending on the model. There are actually TWO versions of the Edge OTA, one with two tuners and one with four tuners. The Edge cable only version has 6 tuners. No TiVo has 3 tuners.
*TiVo Service Number and Model Number Table*


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

jsgray said:


> I wonder is the Edge a better TV/DVR experience so much so that I should upgrade: Is it worth the money?


Do you like the new TE4 experience? because that's all you get with an Edge.
My recommendation? Used Roamio Pro with lifetime and upgrade the HDD.


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

pl1 said:


> The Bolt has either 4 tuners or 6 tuners depending on the model. There are actually TWO versions of the Edge OTA, one with two tuners and one with four tuners. The Edge cable only version has 6 tuners. No TiVo has 3 tuners.
> *TiVo Service Number and Model Number Table*


Thanks, I fixed my post.


----------



## jsgray (Jun 9, 2011)

Weakknees has the Bolt 1 terabyte refurbished with lifetime for $349 (cable). I don’t hear anyone liking the Edge here and I hear you about the Roamio Pro. What do you think about the Weakknees deal folks?


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

jsgray said:


> Weakknees has the Bolt 1 terabyte refurbished with lifetime for $349 (cable). I don't hear anyone liking the Edge here and I hear you about the Roamio Pro. What do you think about the Weakknees deal folks?


It's not a bad deal, especially if you want a warranty. You can buy used for quite a bit less though, maybe around $200. Choose a reliable seller and you MIGHT want to replace the drive, then again could just replace the drives in yours, if not worried about keeping recordings/settings pretty easy (as long as you get a CMR drive, not easy to find CMR 2.5" drives.) The Roamio Plus or Pro gets my vote however, especially if going to be used mostly for the DVR function (not streaming). 4K, little to no 4K to record. The Roamio uses 3.5" drives and is easy to upgrade/replace drive and more reliable. Bolt upgrades/drive replacements much tougher (easy to lose all recordings/settings), limited size of drive unless going external and the unit itself not as reliable as a Roamio IMO. For me, if using mostly for recording a no brainer. If streaming probably best to get a separate $50 streamer, Roamio Bolt or Edge.

Just FYI if you want to replace the drives in yours and don't care about recordings/settings the only CURRENT model CMR 2.5" drive over 500GB is the WD 1TB Red Plus. Far as I know. Since yours still working you COULD probably transfer recordings/settings to the new drive also using MFS Tools or even a clone if your current drives are 1TB. Same goes for 500GB drives if that is what you have, either buy 500GB CMR drives and copy/clone or copy/expand to a 1TB Red Plus.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

jsgray said:


> Weakknees has the Bolt 1 terabyte refurbished with lifetime for $349 (cable). I don't hear anyone liking the Edge here and I hear you about the Roamio Pro. What do you think about the Weakknees deal folks?


meh, it's no Roamio


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Used lifetime roamio plus from ebay for the win.


----------

